# Metal Roof OVER shingles?



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey roofers - 

I'm building my own house but am not messing with the roof 

I'm getting bids for the metal roof and they are up there ($14-18K)

I really want a metal roof but don't know if I can afford it now

Can you install a metall roof over shingles, in case I go the shingles route???

I think I can get the shingles done for about 1/4 the metal price - or so some hack told me:thumbup:


Times are tough $$$$, as we all know....

many thanks for any input from you Roofing experts.....

MHM 
N florida


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

MHMConstruction said:


> Hey roofers -
> 
> I'm building my own house but am not messing with the roof
> 
> ...


If you are building a new house, why would there already be shingles on the roof to deal with?

Yes you can go over shingles, but it is better Not to.

Some manufacturers opinions may differ.

Ed


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

like I said.....

"....in case I go the shingles route???"

i.e., put shingles on now so I can have a roof , then a few years from now when i am so rich from the economy turning around and so much work coming in and gas dropping back down to $1.50/gallon, I say....."honey, now may be a good time to have that metal roof put on.....wonder if I can just go OVER the shingles, or do I need to tear everything off down to the OSB and start over?"


watcha think, roofers?


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The new home we are building right now has a metal roof...and the HO's wanted comparisons between metal and composition. To deck the roof and shingle it would have been maybe 15% less then metal, and this is primarily due to the extreme increases in shingles. When we install a metal roof, we run strapping and a solar guard insulation, rather then decking, and it works.


----------



## Duane1982 (Dec 3, 2007)

run 1x3 furring strips 16" oc on entire roof starting at roof edge and make sure there is fur on the ridge as well as doubled going up any valleys. Use drip edge on bottom furring strip as well as rake closure pieces. Metal up as usual. I would mark out or even pre drill all holes in the field of the roof. Use impact driver vs. drill. It's like night and day between the 2.


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

I had not thought about the price of shingles - I'll bet they are high right now too

When I first ordered my felt paper, it was 12.50/roll for 30#, then I picked up 4 extras 2 months ago for $16.50 each, then last week I picked up an extra for $24 all from the same place

petroleum product......

metals lookn good


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Better check code, most entities are requiring solid decking over occupied bldgs period. Even our slate and shake roofs, which are far better over skip sheeting are required to have solid decking underneath. Could be different where you are at but I'd check.

As far as metal vs shingles, I wouldn't say 1/4 of the price, but could be half the price depending on the system you use. Hopefully you aren't planning on covering your new house with a low-end metal system.

BTW, when your fantasy comes true in the future, the money spent on tearing the old roof off won't be any issue for ya, duh. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

YOU of all people should know the value of a roof in FL! Just the ins. breaks would pay for the upgrade in a few yrs.

If I were building new I'd go trusses on 16's J hooked into a poured topcap, I HAVE that only on 24's. 3/4" deck nailed to Miami-Dade High Velocity Wind Code, I've done that only the original deck was 5/8" and it remained. GIWS and radient barrier, a few $ more but well worth it. I went with a commercial grade metal, classic rib in the heaviest ga. and insisted on lots of screws.

All told, it cost me about $3K extra. However, I have a roof with a 50 yr. warranty and a bulletproof argument with the ins. co's. In your neck of the woods there may be a fire issue as well.

Sell something. Put your wife out on the street. Got a kid that's worth anything? Beg, borrow or steal but put THE roof on your house. Imagine the loss over 'a few years'. 5K to shingle + ins. premiums + tearoff and new metal roof. Doesn't sound like an effective game plan to me. Do it right the first time and forget about it.

I'm averaging about $600 a month in recycling stuff that used to go into the rolloff. Knock off the $200 operational cost and I'm still up $400.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

The cost of metal is in the panel style. Where i order from it goese from $60 a sq to $135. 3 tab 20 yr were $55 the last time I patched a roof with them.

If code allowed in FL? I'd go 24" center on raftors and sheet it with foiled OSB (energy star rated) and top it with an "energy star" aproved metal roof. ( foiled osb is $9 a sheet here, 8" 1x4 is 2.65 so to strap it would be about = in cost) 
The other thing to factor in is comfort and TAX BREAKS. The metal and radient foil will drasticly reduce attic temps!!!! Then you also get a wright off on taxes

http://www.metalroofing.com/v2/content/guide/costs/energy-savings.cfm


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Depending on metal type you "can" but shouldn't IMO. You will find unscrupulous contractors out there saying that's the way to go. There is one that comes to mind who goes out of busines every few years and re-opens and they WON'T tear off. IMO the BEST roof is always one that is torn off.


----------



## roofers101 (Aug 6, 2012)

When selecting which style of roofing to install for your home or commercial building, it’s important to consider the best option based on climate and personal preference, not just budget. The roofing market has expanded over the years to offer you more choice than ever before. Deciding on the right solution for your circumstances is crucial to ensure the longevity of your roof and your satisfaction with the purchase.


Metal roofing has many advantages over more common roofing installations. Durability is one of the primary advantages of metal roofing because it’s designed to withstand harsh to normal climates and can last for decades after installation. However, extreme heat can actually result in movement of the roof from heat expansion of the material.
It is also more resistant to hail, wind and fire than asphalt shingles, however it is recommended that you still install gutter guards to stop any debris building up in your guttering. Noise is increased when it is raining or hailing as it hits the roof. This can be a turn off for some potential buyers especially in areas that experience extended wet seasons.


Metal roofs are also ideal for regions with regular snow as the snow simply slides off the roof as it melts. This can become somewhat of a hazard if the pieces break off in large chunks and someone is standing under the falling snow. As the snow slides it can dislodge existing gutters, damage property or injure people. This can be prevented by installing snow guards.


By incorporating a metal roof into your building, you will be helping out the environment as the material is recyclable if it’s ever taken down in the future. Most types of metal roofing will reflect the suns light providing better internal energy efficiency and lower electricity costs for air conditioning etc and therefore eco friendly.


Metal roofing will also result in less strain on the structure of the building because it is more light weight than the alternatives and can cover more surface area and still maintain its strength. Although, metal has a quicker installation time which means less labour charges, the material is actually more expensive than other roofing options. In saying this, once it’s installed there is little or no maintenance required for the upkeep of your new roof.


So it’s best to weigh up if metal roofing is the most ideal selection for your circumstances before purchasing. Every roofing option has benefits and drawbacks but if you do your research and ask the right questions from experts in the industry, you will happy with your decision in the end.


----------

